# Dutch Open 2011



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2011)

Dutch Open 2011  

Saturday October 29 and Sunday October 30, 2011
At the Mikrocentrum in Eindhoven

Registration ends tomorrow Oct 22 (currently still 7 spots left).

Surprised to find there’s no thread for this competition yet…

I would like to ask the Belgian cubers if I could catch a ride to the competition on Saturday Morning.
I live close to the highway E40 from Gent to Brussels.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 21, 2011)

Marco and I are going by train. For some reason we need to go from Antwerp to Dordrecht first, and then back to Eindhoven 
I don't know about Belgian people going by car, maybe Lars?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep, that's what happens with the international train...
If I cannot get a ride I'll take the int. train from Brussels and we can travel together from Antwerp.


----------



## hcfong (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, that would be the easiest way by train. You could change at Roosendaal and Tilburg/Breda, which would be shorter in distance but involves 2 changes instead of 1. 

By the way, I live in Eindhoven and have a nice sized flat so if people fancy coming to my place for pizza and some good time, I'm happy to accommodate that. Just let me know if you're up for it.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 21, 2011)

Changing at Tilburg means a 5 minute transition. I don't know about the accuracy of the trains in Netherlands, but in Belgium that would not be a good idea.  I've been stuck on a train for three hours once. (Somewone jumped in front of that train, so that doesn't really count, but just saying.)

@ Cubenovice, this is the first train from Antwerpen to Eindhoven:
07:00h Antwerpen Centraal 07:53h Dordrecht
08:01h Dordrecht 09:00h Eindhoven
So we can be just in time for your multi-blind 

If you're not joining us, we'll probably take the train at 8:00h in Antwerp.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm going by train from Leuven via Liège and Maastricht.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2011)

If I'm coming by train it will probably be the 08.18h from brussels (in Anwerp at 09.00h) for 11.00h arrival in Eindhoven.

2x2x2 starts at 12.40h, followed by FMC so I will still be well in time.


hcfong: Thank you for the offer, I'm up for it!


----------



## Zoé (Oct 21, 2011)

I am going by car with Olivier Polspoel from Brussels. But I don't know from where or when exactly as I haven't arranged anything with him yet  
I am sure there would be a spot for you, I can ask if you are interested !


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Zoé,

that would be awesome!
My wife actually has to go to school in Brussels on Saturdays (that's why I cannot have the car to go to Eindhoven...) so she can drop me off where needed.


----------



## Zoé (Oct 21, 2011)

No prob ! 
I'll ask him then, and will let you know when I have all the details !


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 28, 2011)

Just one more day to go...

Olivier and Zoé are kind enough to give me a ride 

Tristan, will you bring some printed solves?
I'm only doing 2x2x2 and FMC so there more than enough time to do some walk-throughs.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 28, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day , 

@cubenovice you mean scrambles I guess?

Tristan is travelling with me


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 28, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Tomorrow is the day ,
> 
> @cubenovice you mean* scrambles *I guess?
> 
> Tristan is travelling with me



Nope, I mean printed FMC solves so we can discuss the solutions in more detail.


----------



## Dimeg (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there also some kind of cubing fair, or is it just the competition?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 28, 2011)

Sunday is also Dutch Cube day which you could consider some sort of fair indeed.

Sunday program:
09.15 Doors open, reception, setting up tables, etc.
09.30 Start puzzle exchange [ground floor]
09.30 Start Day 2 of "Dutch Open" Rubik's Cube Speedcubing Championships [irst floor]

12.00-13.00 Lunch time
14.00-14.40 Lecture by Oskar van Deventer: “Designing Twisty Puzzles”
15.30 Speedcubing finals (check for latest details on the day itself)
17.00 Doors close


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 28, 2011)

hi, cubenovice

this might be a bit dissapointing but i didnt practise fmc at all XD.
i can practise some fmc today however.
do you have a specific scramble for me to practise with?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 28, 2011)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> hi, cubenovice
> 
> this might be a bit dissapointing but i didnt practise fmc at all XD.


 
No worries mate 

I have printed our PM conversation about the weekly comp scramble.
Do you still have the cycles you found?

Also: check your inbox

Tot morregen!


----------



## bobso2 (Oct 28, 2011)

due my exams next week I found out that I can't be there on saturday :S

sure I'll be there on sunday


----------



## guusrs (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry guy's, didn't make it to Eindhoven because of my yesterdays bike-accident.
Can only use my left arm now and I didn't sleep very well.
Hope you have fun.
And I'll be still happy if you post me the FMC scramble....

NB. Poorly enough I bought a chessclock for this weekend.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Guus,
sorry to hear this; I hope you recover soon!

Here's the FMC scramble: D2 B D2 B F' U2 L R'U B U R U2 B2 D L' F2 D2 L

Sebastien got 27 HTM 
If I understood correctly he had a 17 move skeleton, insertion with 5 moves cancel and a 1 move cancel cycle at the end.
Could even be better because he messed up an insertion and had to quickly correct with the cycle at the end.

Arnaud apparently cannot reproduce his own solution 
(because he did *not* DNF even though the solution on his notes page did not work)

I still fail in official events


----------



## guusrs (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanx Ralph.
I'll try the scramble soon.

Again a sub-30 for Sébastien. He's amazing and a true worldchampion.

Ralph, you should practice more effectively: don't stop searching until you have sub 30 solve and try to reduce time over the solves....

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2011)

guusrs said:


> Sorry guy's, didn't make it to Eindhoven because of my yesterdays bike-accident.
> Can only use my left arm now and I didn't sleep very well.
> Hope you have fun.
> And I'll be still happy if you post me the FMC scramble....
> ...


 
Really sorry to hear that Guus. I was looking around for you all Saturday.

This is my start for the inverse scramble: F' R' F2 D R L B' U L' (REALLY simple way to finish F2L would be B' R' B R2 D' R2 L B' R L')
With pre-move D' that can be nicely continued like this: B R' B'
Unfortunately there were too many options and I couldn't find a good one. I finished like this (safety solve):
U R' U' D R' D'
R' U R2 U' R' B' R2 B (If you don't know OLL's, you have to force to skip them)
U' R' U F2 L D' R D R' D L' F2 D' (and finally I know G-Perms!)
As always: Nice beginning, lots of possibilities, bad ending. I need weekly practice, but that is not realistic as I am enjoying speedsolving more now


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Guus,

please get well soon and thank you for your accomplishing words!



Cubenovice said:


> Here's the FMC scramble: D2 B D2 B F' U2 L R'U B U R U2 B2 D L' F2 D2 L
> 
> Sebastien got 27 HTM
> If I understood correctly he had a 17 move skeleton, insertion with 5 moves cancel and a 1 move cancel cycle at the end.
> Could even be better because he messed up an insertion and had to quickly correct with the cycle at the end.



Well, this is my 5-cycle in 17 moves:

L D B' R' D L' B F2 R D' R F' D' R' . D' R F'

With . = R D L D' R' D L' D' I get a 20 move 3-cycle:

L D B' R' D L' B F2 R D' R F' L D' R' D L' D2 R F' 

I had that after like 45-50 minutes. Then I found a 2 move cancelling insertion, wrote everything down but it didn't work - I messed up somehow as Ralph already said. I still don't know what I did exactly wrong, but it must have been a very stupid mistake. I probably hold the cube in the wrong orientation when I stickered the pieces I had to insert. So I stickered the pieces correctly in a hurry and when I was done the anouncement was "2 minutes left". So I just wrote down my 3 cycle to the solution sheet, took the cube that was already solved except that 3-cycle and saw that I'd cancel a move if I append : = F' U' F D2 F' U F D2. The anouncement was "20 seconds" when I finished writing down these moves. FMC can sometimes be very exciting! 

So my final solution was 

L D B' R' D L' B F2 R D' R F' L D' R' D L' D2 R F2 U' F D2 F' U F D2 

- 27 moves.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 31, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> 27 moves.


Some very nice blockbuilding you got there!


----------



## Zoé (Oct 31, 2011)

Nothing to do with FMC anymore, but I made a few pictures this week end 

https://picasaweb.google.com/108439...authkey=Gv1sRgCLuwq5ax-cKlzgE&feat=directlink


----------



## MyXoToD (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Zoé for the pictures AND the yummy muffins as well


----------



## guusrs (Nov 1, 2011)

mmm, I got a 29-mover on that FMC, actually a one-handed FMC, we should start a new competition on that.
I really should train on Sébastiens block building.....
Can't remember my solution now, I wrote it down somewhere on a paper, if someone is interested I could post it.


----------

